# Eastern Shore Sunday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, Saturday is a blowout but Sunday looks like a go. I'm looking for some FHBs to join me on the shoals between Fisherman's and Smith. Meet at Lighthouse on Shore drive at 5 AM. Load up on bait then head for the ES. Fish all day and into the night. Give me a call concerning technical and physical requirements. 

Ric
289-5136


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fisherman said:


> . Give me a call concerning technical and physical requirements.
> 
> Ric
> 289-5136




My arms feel like jelly and my back is sore....ya got a number to a good physical therapist?   ........I got Chad twistin my arm ta fish GV.......I really want a good deal on that Tarpon....let's see...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

which tarpon you getting N?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Ric, As of right now I will be camping at Kiptopeke Saturday night. A non yaking co-worker will be with me and we will be on the pier an Saturday. I plan to be yaking around the concrete ships on Sunday. If your plans change and you end up by the concrete ships give me a call.

Robert
757-531-6495 (cell)


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Back from Kiptopeke. Not one of my better camping trips. Tent started to fall apart. 
Never got out in the yak but spent time on the pier. Saturday evening/night Nothing but small grey trout, average around 7". Very windy and cold. Sunday mourning very slow but did see a few small flounder caught. Weather was much better this mourning.
Swung past the Eastern Shore Wildlife refuse on the way back and saw NS4D's truck parked at the boat launch. By the count of vehicals with yak racks on them it looks like 4 or 5 made the trip. Hope they have some good luck.

Robert


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Robert,

Despite surfing and swiming AKA Al yaking, NS4D is alive and has quite an adventure story that includes a big Red  

Fishless,

`bucket


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

BIG RED... ....I wanna Pic!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

No pic. camera, wallet, keys, tacklebox all lost in the spill. Story is on TF. The drum was 61"+
All of the above info involved Chad. Did Al get into some big reds also? 
Waiting for Al's report.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

YakandSurf said:


> Waiting for Al's report.


So are we, but I hear he may have to put it out in Chapters. Heard there's a Bunch of stories to go with this trip!!!  Glad he's OK, just can't wait for the report.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tell ya what, those boys got bigger cahunna's than I do listening to Al's story. Just glad everyone made it home and impressed that they caught fish.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Waiting for Al's report.


Al's report has "Post of the Year" implications already. 
The AC sure can get into some fish ... as well as some trouble.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just read the report from chad on TF. wow... scary moment there... I'm glad he was safe...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So where is Al's report?? What happened??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Give a bruther a break!arms are like jelly..but to confirm,landed my first drum of the season,about 44 inches and well over 30 lbs.Pulled like a freight train.Took me under,literately......got back on the yak and survived ta take the pic(with tha camera that was lost  ).I am proud to say that the shoals is a very bad place to catch and release reds,especially when the fish almost wins.



Lost in the battle:
1($50) shimano rod and real combo
1 scissor
1 plier
1 fillet knife
1 tackle box with all my hard plastics
1 thought it was dunk proof cell phone.

Gained:
A [email protected] of a fishin story and the red that almost won tha day.


Congrats to all those that went(Chad and Ric) and landed ther fish,a great time was had and memories that will not fade soon!!!!

Chad I feel bad that ya lost all that tackle and equipment,but thanks anway fer takin that pik.Hopefully a fellow fisherman will find that bag and return it to its right full owner.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Congrats brother.... Glad you got in some fish and made home safely... There's another reason I don't want a yak yet..


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Dudes,
Nice work on the fish. Now you've been baptized a kayak maniac. Gettin' dunked is just part of the "fun." I stuck it out and fished the top of the flood in the place I'd planned to take you guys. Caught a 38 and called it a day. What a fantastic place. Can't wait to get back over there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hey Ric......*

I won't have cell service,until this evening.So,I want ta test out yer yak,before I make a descision on the Wilderness or Tarpon.Before I foresee any more adventurs I want ta be more prepared,with a better yak,and deffinitely a a handheld GPS.


I want ta also get up with Chad,,,I'll PM ya my home #!!!or call me @ werk..left it on yer VM

Yer right about being baptised.......I was Born again 3 times yesterday   


Ric I had a blast!!!!thanks!I have some sinkers fer ya...and I'll show ya how ta tie that drum rig


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

That's the spirit. "What does not kill me makes me stronger." Add a VHF to the list. All of this could have been avoided if we hadn't lost communication. You can paddle the Prowler anytime. I tested both before I bought mine. Decision was easy.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fisherman said:


> That's the spirit. "What does not kill me makes me stronger."



Famous last werds  Ain't that right Clyde?....

Ric I want to re-iterate,once more,Thanks!!!!!I have not as much fun and risk all @ one time..and BTW...most fun I've had sober  ...pure excelleration...a lil scarey...but next time I'll be more prepared


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Yer right about being baptised.......I was Born again 3 times yesterday


Yea, but I'll bet you would need to do it 15-or 20 more times before it would "take"  

So, Miss Bud Light almost drowned ya? Were you pulling the cooler behind her?  

Should have brought some skis and let that Drum give you a ride!

Looks like I am getting a Yak for the Left Coast. This shore fishing here is the pits, but there are some bigguns just 200 yards off shore. 

Going out with my roomate soon. He has two Ocean Yaks (Sit In) and get some paddlin practice.

Sorry you lost your stuff. Glad you are in one piece.

Long Live "Yak Boy"










I'm surprised Clyde hasn't been here to make fun of you yet!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanxs Bob...would hate ta have the misses e-mail ya my obituaries  ......

Ya I'm hooked on this yakin....makin some real good friends too..still a shorefisherman @ heart....but looks like this is gonna be the Summer of the Yak.....

1 pc of advice,Bob....make sure eveythings secured and in water proof containers....a handheld GPS is a must,especially if ya get lost..


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> 1 pc of advice,Bob....make sure eveythings secured and in water proof containers....a handheld GPS is a must,especially if ya get lost..


It would make sense if those containers had some sort of flotation, so you could recover them if you get tanked.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

If I am spelling this wrong, please correct me...

Would'nt "sponsons" have been a good deterrent to your dunking?

I know they stabilize and don't seem to affect speed too much. Some can be raised when you are paddling and not fishing.

Seems a good idea for rough stuff.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hey Bob.....you coulda had em...but when the fish turns ya side ways to a breaking wave....yer goin fer a ride


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

There's a saying called "nantukut sleigh ride" up north when you hook into a large rock, I guess you went on a "cheasapeake sleigh ride". (were you in the bay or atlantic?)


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Al did you take the Kingfisher ?? I've got one just like it and have noticed it is a little slower than the bunch. If you took that one on a 3 mi. tour with those guys I'd imagine you were lagging behind a little. Was that the reason for the original separation ?? Good stuff to know if I make the next trip over there with you guys.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> There's a saying called "nantukut sleigh ride" up north when you hook into a large rock, I guess you went on a "cheasapeake sleigh ride". (were you in the bay or atlantic?)


in tha Bay...I had ta loosen the drag and let the drum take drag,jus so I can paddle to a safe area.

A lot of things learnt on this trip...

Hopin ta fish a lot smarter next time....I know Hat ain't put his .02 cents yet...so I gave em a opening  .......

FLF....you'd have a blast!!!!!as crazy as you are....this is right up yer alley...but have ta supply yer own TLD 15


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jay b said:


> Al did you take the Kingfisher ?? I've got one just like it and have noticed it is a little slower than the bunch. If you took that one on a 3 mi. tour with those guys I'd imagine you were lagging behind a little. Was that the reason for the original separation ?? Good stuff to know if I make the next trip over there with you guys.


Yeah J........That KF ain't makin that trip again.....gonna make sure I'm in a Tarpon or Prowler....

The shoals was jus beating me and Greg up,that's why we paddled to calmer waters.After a wave took me out from the back side....that was it.....That KF is not intended fer that ruff stuff...I tell ya what,Ric is a paddling machine


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Were you guys anchored-up on the back side of the shoals or drifting. Just wonder if it was possible to let/hope the anchor held and let the drag fight the fish.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*This is what I was talking about...*

What I was referring to was an "Outrigger" not a sponson....










I see how that might not have helped to keep you in if you got hit by a breaker.

Think they would give more stability to fighting tho... 

I understand that SOT's have built in sponsons. These would give added safety in the rough it seems.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

We(Chad,Greg) didn't anchor...jus a slow drift


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice catch. It's hard enough to handle a red in the surf or on a pier--I can see why it got ugly on a 'yak. Next time you'll get the pics.

And funny photoshopping, Highcap.

Wait...both Chad and Al got flipped by reds?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Wait...both Chad and Al got flipped by reds?


Good thing they weren't fishin for Bull Sharks


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Ric how'd that new anchor you got work ? Were you able to stay put with a fish on and was that the difference ? How about the design of that anchor you showed Rick C and me on fri. is it really that much better ??


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Jay,
The claw anchor worked great. I've been using it for a year and never had a problem with it digging in. Four feet of chain didn't hurt. I caught several monster rays while at anchor and it was a big help, keeping me in the slough and keeping my bow facing into the waves. I think it would be equally effective on a big red one. However, I caught the red fish on the drift. After a triple header of rays cleaned me out I re rigged my medium bait caster with a Carolina rig and half a peeler on an 8/0 Gami. I paddled up to the shoal, watching the fishfinder for the drop, then cast into the shallows and drifted back away from the bar. As long as I'm in 7 feet of water I don't have to worry about a wave breaking on me. While I fought the fish, I kept an eye on the finder. Everytime he pulled me into 4 feet, I'd jam the rod in the holder, paddle back into the deep, and resume the fight. I met another yaker out there and he surf fishes from the bar. Al and I are already cooking up new and improved ways to get to those fish. I can't sleep knowing that there is a school of monster reds swimming around out there without my hook in thier mouths. Stay tuned.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is a great story guys. It sucks you got dunked Al but maybe next time you need to 550 cord some of that stuff to the yak? Glad you made out ok and glad to see you got the best of her anyway. Good luck guys!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Al,*

If you buy a real boat these things won't happen.  I told you, that toys going to be the end of you! .....Tightlines


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ric, Rick C and I were talking about the same thing this morning. Yaking to the spot and maybe beaching, then surf-casting to the fish or Yakkin baits out to them. You're right there's got to be a better way than letting the Drum drag you sideways through the surf as he tries to rub the hook out of his mouth on the bar. I've fought too many of them from the beach to not remember how they do battle after the hook-up. Looking forward to making the next trip, keep us posted on the planning.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> If I am spelling this wrong, please correct me...
> 
> Would'nt "sponsons" have been a good deterrent to your dunking?
> 
> ...




I think ya meen pontoons....don't know about using them,more suff on the yak fer the fish ta wrap around,and possible more weight and drag ta hafta paddle.


----------

